# Two super Cute English Bulldog puppies for Adoption



## eddien11 (Jul 15, 2009)

King and Belle are super cute English bulldog puppies for adoption. they are
both 15 weeks old, male and female with champion blood lines and show
potentials. King and Belle are the best quality of English bulldog you can
ever dream of having, they are registered, disease free and current on all
their shots and vaccines.. For certain reasons beyond my control i can not
take good care of them. if you are interested in re homing them,
contact me for more information and pictures at email: [email protected]


----------

